# How many BOTL here has been Bomb by Shuckins!



## salmonfly (Nov 11, 2009)

Can you guys please post a reply to this thread if your ever been bomb by Ron/Shuckins.

I think that this guy is a Puff legend and should be granted the honour of SIR!! 
what do you guys think?


----------



## salmonfly (Nov 11, 2009)

If you are going to vote, can you please also drop a reply to this thread! thanks Bros!!


----------



## smokinpeace (Jan 28, 2010)

Not yet but I haven't been around that long. I respect his effort to share great smokes with the world though.


----------



## Plop007 (Jul 8, 2009)

Yes I was bombed by the great Shuckins it still hurts haha.


----------



## JuJuMan16 (Apr 6, 2009)

I was bombed.


----------



## Jazzmunkee (Jul 3, 2008)

Boy, this is gonna be a long thread! Count me as one of the wounded! :israel:


----------



## dyieldin (Sep 27, 2009)

I am new here and never taken a hit but plan to do a few hits as I learn how all this works.


----------



## FiveStar (Jan 7, 2010)

Yup, bombed, as well as helped out with the buying of the Tambolaka pipe baccy. One damn generous BOTL.

Ya never get to see his eyes in his pics though. I'm starting wonder if he's from a mirror universe or something....

YOU DA MAN SHUCKINATOR!


----------



## Colton1106 (Nov 13, 2009)

My name is Colton and I'm a recovering Shuckins bomb receiver..


----------



## gjcab09 (Jul 12, 2009)

Was the first to get me!


----------



## 007 Cruiser (Nov 27, 2009)

I too have been bombed by Sir Shuckins and my Cala is still sore.


----------



## gibson_es (Jan 23, 2010)

i too, have been bombs by shuckins.....i think we need to start a puff group, shuckins wounded or something like that. find all that he has bombed. and send a request to anyone that posts they have been bombed in the cigar bombs area...anyone in with me? lol.


----------



## reblyell (Jan 28, 2010)

Not yet. 

I have been very impressed at the pain he has inflicted on so many others.


----------



## KetherInMalkuth (Dec 17, 2009)

I was tag-teamed by Shuckins & Smelvis, that was my first bombing. It might just be easier to ask who hasn't been bombed by him.


----------



## Justy P (Dec 9, 2009)

Thus far, I've been out of harm's way.


----------



## unsafegraphics (Dec 18, 2009)

My first bomb. Still hurts when I smoke it...

:violin:


----------



## jeepthing (Jul 16, 2009)

I was early in his career, but still feels the effects.


----------



## thegoldenmackid (Mar 16, 2010)

I've gone been able to avoid the punishment in my first 3 1/2 weeks here.


----------



## Magicseven (Oct 17, 2009)

Yep! Still looking for my dog. NOt really sure what happened to the poor guy! You will be missed Fido.


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

I managed to last 2 months or so before Ron & Dave came to visit. I'm stil getting through them. LOL:biggrin:


----------



## MrMayorga (Feb 14, 2008)

Not once but twice! And the damage he inflicted is irrepairable!

Oh and Ron, if you're reading this then, *NO I HAVE YET TO BE BOMBED BY SHUCKINS *:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## gator_79 (Sep 16, 2009)

Yep, after avoiding bombs over seas I return home to a Shuckins and Smelvis double bomb. Such a tradgedy


----------



## shuckins (Jun 24, 2009)

nice thread,thanks!

smokinpeace
dyieldin
reblyell
justy P
thegoldenmackid
Kenelbow
JeffyB
Captain Jeebes
Socapots
Kevin Keith
tpharkman
Gentleman Jester
kRaZe15
Grammatom
cigar4tsz
MrLexus
jmouche1
jollyrogger

pay no attention to the man behind the glasses...


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

shuckins said:


> nice thread,thanks!
> 
> smokinpeace
> dyieldin
> ...


ROTFLMAO. Oh I think this thread backfired somehow!:biglaugh::biglaugh::biglaugh::biglaugh:


----------



## reblyell (Jan 28, 2010)

shuckins said:


> nice thread,thanks!
> 
> smokinpeace
> dyieldin
> ...


 :behindsofa:


----------



## thegoldenmackid (Mar 16, 2010)

Did I just receive a threat? 

The numbers are scary to say the least.


----------



## gibson_es (Jan 23, 2010)

.......i second the "he has no eyes" motion...


----------



## kenelbow (Jan 14, 2010)

Not yet. I'm new and have managed to stay under the radar so far. :behindsofa:


----------



## Justy P (Dec 9, 2009)

shuckins said:


> pay no attention to the man behind the glasses...


Well, that doesn't sound very comforting. :suspicious:


----------



## fiddlegrin (Feb 8, 2009)

I too am a "survivor" of a brutal bombing by _Sir Shuckins_.....

As a result, it takes me a lot more time to type, I walk with a limp.... and I will never be able to have children.....................................

But, it was worth it!!!!!!!!!! :nod: :biggrin:ound:

Thanks again *S.S.*

:rofl:.....:rofl:.....:rofl:.....:rofl:.....:rofl:.....:rofl:.....:rofl:.....:rofl:.....


----------



## CaptainJeebes (Apr 26, 2008)

he will never be able to find me


----------



## WaxingMoon (Aug 13, 2009)

I have been blown to smithereens by "Sir" Shuckins.......
The man is a class act!


----------



## unsafegraphics (Dec 18, 2009)

CaptainJeebes said:


> he will never be able to find me


How do you figure? Your addy is in your profile...!


----------



## JeffyB (Oct 24, 2007)

Not yet, but it sounds like he's left devastation and carnage all over the place...


----------



## Flux (Oct 19, 2009)

Him and Smelvis got me on the same day. It's funny because I came home and had one package in the mailbox and one by the door. Full shrapnel dispersement I guess. 

:tu: 

Thanks to both of you.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

I wasn't here ten minutes before he got me, been friends ever since!

Thanks Ron! :tea:


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

I've often thought about the same thing and the numbers are probably out of this world. The movie " The Hurt Locker " probably should have been about Shuckins as much devestation as he has done to the cigar masses. Count me as one who has been hit and for those who think they are safe...think again. There are now 3 things that will be a sure thing in life...Death, Taxes and Shuckins!


----------



## ejgarnut (Sep 28, 2009)

Ron is a most generous person. Between him & Dave/smelvis, there have been ALOT of puffers that have hade their day brightened with a good bombing.

And Im sure theyve inspired several more BOTL to do likewise.


----------



## socapots (Feb 22, 2010)

Not I.
But i am pretty new here still.


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

ejgarnut said:


> Ron is a most generous person. Between him & Dave/smelvis, there have been ALOT of puffers that have hade their day brightened with a good bombing.
> 
> And Im sure theyve inspired several more BOTL to do likewise.


Indeed! Why do people think I started bombing? I saw what Ron was doing to brighten peoples days so I thought "I want some of that".
Dave on the otherhand, just keeps taking my money and giving it away to the troops. Hang on, I'm sorta doing the same with my bombs. LMAO:biggrin::mischief:


----------



## 2Curious (May 30, 2009)

*How many BOTL (or SOTL) here has been Bomb by Shuckins!*

The tag team twins got me twice, yeah twice!!! 
Still recovering from the lovin, and laughin! :yield:

I second the motion to start a recovery support group.
PB&SOTLSSBRG
(Poor Brothers & Sisters of the Leaf Sir-Shuckins Bomb Recovery Group)


----------



## Kevin Keith (Jan 24, 2010)

not yet. when he gets some guten cala cigars in i hope he will hit me!


----------



## tpharkman (Feb 20, 2010)

I have been safe so far but on the way home tonite I did see the Post Office sign hanging from a wire and flickering like Terminator 2 had just been filmed there.


----------



## GentlemanJester (Feb 28, 2010)

Nope, not yet. I've got plenty of Anti Air set up. :laser:

Plus I only accept Guten Cala, shipped directly from the secret branch of CAO. :spy:


----------



## gibson_es (Jan 23, 2010)

guten cala is a virus....... its on every thread!!!!!!


----------



## salmonfly (Nov 11, 2009)

Are their no more victims, of SIR RON SHUCKINS the first!!:fear::fear:


----------



## gibson_es (Jan 23, 2010)

there may be some still trying to fix the damages, and have not yet been able to get back online.......


----------



## jaydub13 (Jan 13, 2010)

Shuckins.... One man.... On a mission.... To destroy every mailbox in the board!


----------



## Nurse_Maduro (Oct 23, 2008)

Ok...just curious, Raph...why did you post this thread verbatim two times??

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/general-cigar-discussion/268164-how-many-botl-here-has-been-bomb-shuckins.html

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/general-cigar-discussion/268191-how-many-botl-here-has-been-bomb-dave-smelvis.html


----------



## jsnake (Oct 6, 2009)

I have been hit once


----------



## kRaZe15 (Jan 25, 2010)

i have not yet been wounded but i know there are many other puffers out there that have fallen victim i have yet to earn such a privilege.


----------



## ROB968323 (Aug 27, 2008)

I've been bombed...and I liked it!!


----------



## mlbar1153 (Mar 4, 2009)

ROB968323 said:


> I've been bombed...and I liked it!!


True. It was carnage....


----------



## Grammaton (Aug 26, 2009)

I only came into the thread to vote in the poll...
I had to vote, I just had to...

Now I'm almost afraid to post... I don't think he saw me yet... Don't tell him I was here.


----------



## zeavran1 (Aug 18, 2009)

I have and it was truly horrific....in a good sort of way. :biggrin:


----------



## CIGAR4TSZ (Jan 12, 2010)

I have not been bombed by the great and powerful , still riding under the radar.


----------



## jmouche1 (Mar 1, 2010)

This is a cool thread, I was wondering how many people he has bombed, and I have not been bombed by the master, but I do believe I have had a stick of his when he bombed one of my smoking buds...


----------



## 41 ChevHead (Jan 9, 2010)

Oh ya not long ago=====early in my carer ! was hit hard.. how sweet it was - still is !!


----------



## gibson_es (Jan 23, 2010)

damn! 41 people so far.... thats just the ones on this thread!


----------



## salmonfly (Nov 11, 2009)

gibson_es said:


> damn! 41 people so far.... thats just the ones on this thread!


Blake, it's the same scary story again and again and again!! 
Some People are eep: and some people are :clap2: but most of all, Puff 's people are being :flame::flame: again and again!! :target::target: 
:biglaugh::biglaugh::biglaugh:


----------



## southoz (Sep 13, 2009)

Yep, I've had the pleasure of receiving one of Sir Ron's bombs.

Greatly appreciated and a great BOTL!!


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

Been hit twice and my wife hit once. I thought I got him good with the massive hit. Boy was i wrong.


----------



## MrLexus (Dec 31, 2009)

I have managed to stay off the radar for the short time I have been a member here. Although I have seen the damage Ron can produce and I am terrified! Maybe I can bomb the great Ron before he get a bomb off at me :gn

That brings up a good question.. Has anyone manage to successfully bomb shunkins before he got to bomb them?


----------



## jolyrogger (Jan 7, 2010)

not yet but I have been flying below 100 Feet to avoid being on his radar.. So maybe this will keep me from harms way..


----------



## jessejava187 (Aug 25, 2009)

The funny thing is Ron has never Bombed me, But has got me twice on MAW that were the shit, thank you ron


----------



## MrLexus (Dec 31, 2009)

I need to get my post count up so I can start bombing people  Heres to a useless post:tease::drum:


----------



## mhartnett (Dec 3, 2009)

This is unbelievable. How does one man cause so much destruction?


----------



## niqhtridaz (Jan 26, 2010)

not yet. hope he doesnt see this. i should start hiding if he does!


----------



## JustOneMoreStick (Sep 21, 2009)

Like so many other things I havent been caught.


----------



## shuckins (Jun 24, 2009)

a very useful thread indeed...

9405 5036 9930 0207 6937 45
9405 5036 9930 0207 6937 90
9405 5036 9930 0207 6937 83
9405 5036 9930 0207 6937 69


----------



## Magicseven (Oct 17, 2009)

shuckins said:


> a very useful thread indeed...
> 
> 9405 5036 9930 0207 6937 45
> 9405 5036 9930 0207 6937 90
> ...


LOL

Roh Roh Raggy.


----------



## salmonfly (Nov 11, 2009)

shuckins said:


> a very useful thread indeed...
> 
> 9405 5036 9930 0207 6937 45
> 9405 5036 9930 0207 6937 90
> ...


The mad bomber is alive and bombing!!
All hale the bomber :hail::hail::hail::hail::hail:

I've been warned that you might use this thread to strike fear into the hearts of the innocent people on puff!!

:sorry: BOTL :target::target: :target: :couch2:


----------



## kenelbow (Jan 14, 2010)

80 responses (as of this post) and more people have received a Shuckins bomb than not. Now that's impressive!


----------



## reblyell (Jan 28, 2010)

I need to change my vote!

Posting in this thread could be hazardous to your health!

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/cigar-bombs/268610-severe-storm-damage.html


----------



## GrtndpwrflOZ (May 17, 2007)

Does anyone have this guy's address? Ron I mean.
I think he needs to be smacked about.
All you people are getting tapped but I see no retalliation.
If I am not mistaken I am not on the hit list.
Someone PM me the intel.....please


----------



## Kevin Keith (Jan 24, 2010)

Kevin Keith said:


> not yet. when he gets some guten cala cigars in i hope he will hit me!


I gotta change my vote! He bombed me today. I will be keeping the tubo!

Thankee Ron fer some dang fine seegars!


----------



## Zeb Zoober (Oct 31, 2009)

GrtndpwrflOZ said:


> Does anyone have this guy's address? Ron I mean.
> I think he needs to be smacked about.
> All you people are getting tapped but I see no retalliation.
> If I am not mistaken I am not on the hit list.
> Someone PM me the intel.....please


Shuckins gets smacked down every so often. But still not nearly as hard as he smacks everyone else.

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/cigar-bombs/262433-mother-all-bombs-alert-shuckins.html


----------



## dyieldin (Sep 27, 2009)

Kevin Keith said:


> I gotta change my vote! He bombed me today. I will be keeping the tubo!
> 
> Thankee Ron fer some dang fine seegars!


Shucks! Yep, I gotta change mine too, it is official, I have been bombed by Shuckins. Proof is attached.

Seems like no one can take cover from this man.

Schuckins, I do not know how you did it but congrats and thanks as well. I'll have to keep my eyes on you.


----------



## kRaZe15 (Jan 25, 2010)

kRaZe15 said:


> i have not yet been wounded but i know there are many other puffers out there that have fallen victim i have yet to earn such a privilege.


i retract my previous statement.:sorry: i guess someone was right about this poll backfiring on us.:frusty: i received some great smokes :clap2::dude:and am definitely indebted to the one and only ron aka schuckins:angel:. thank you kind sir for finding me worthy to receive such an honor :hail::bowdown:


----------



## JeffyB (Oct 24, 2007)

Received mine yesterday; thank you kind sir!


----------



## kenelbow (Jan 14, 2010)

Umm...how do I change my vote from no to yes? http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/cigar-bombs/268645-will-long-slow-recovery.html


----------



## vanvan84 (Jan 15, 2010)

Kinda sorta he sent 3 hitchhikers with the tambos for the indonesian review thread. I will just say yes with absolute certainty though to keep myself from getting killed. Shuckins is the man.:bowdown:


----------



## cigar loco (Jan 21, 2010)

Just a small tribute to our beloved Shuckins !










Could this be, The Man, himself ?










Leaving the scene !










Who will be the next victim ??










Thanks BATMAN, SHUCKINS, MADBOMBER !!!............RON ( THA MAN !!!)


----------



## shuckins (Jun 24, 2009)

that's funny kym!

i think tomorrow will be an interesting day...


----------



## salmonfly (Nov 11, 2009)

shuckins said:


> that's funny kym!
> 
> i think tomorrow will be an interesting day...


Hummmm, I wonder what can be his evil plan now ? 
Is this Ron in disguise?  :angel:
what are you up too Ron?? :couch2:


----------



## jolyrogger (Jan 7, 2010)

shuckins said:


> that's funny kym!
> 
> i think tomorrow will be an interesting day...


Sounds like a storm is coming and innocent bystanders should look for shelter and take cover.. The clouds are coming overhead pretty thick and when the storm comes nothing will be left but debris.


----------



## reblyell (Jan 28, 2010)

shuckins said:


> that's funny kym!
> 
> i think tomorrow will be an interesting day...


Look out y'all!

Ron is on a rampage!

:bolt:


----------



## MrLexus (Dec 31, 2009)

:target: how do i revote :target:


----------



## niqhtridaz (Jan 26, 2010)

i tried to steer clear.. but shuckins got me good!!!


----------



## Suzza (Mar 18, 2010)

Got bombed today! It came out of nowhere! Oh the humanity!

By the way has anyone else gotten a cigar with no band? Kinda curious as to what it is...


----------



## dajones (May 29, 2009)

I have been the grateful recipient of a prize or two from some of his famous contests!

WATCH. OUT!


----------



## jolyrogger (Jan 7, 2010)

I need to change my vote now.. i thought i was safe all the way in the west coast but he has a long reach. I have been hit today.


----------



## CaptainJeebes (Apr 26, 2008)

well he got me also today. he is on a mission!


----------



## Grammaton (Aug 26, 2009)

I was going to post about needing to change my vote. Then I saw he has employed some sort of futuristic clustering technology to score multiple simultaneous hits all over the country.

I'm in awe.

Thanks Ron.


----------



## GlassEye (Oct 25, 2009)

No, but I am somewhat new here, I might send some ticking boxes myself once I get a job here soon. Watch out!


----------



## jmouche1 (Mar 1, 2010)

I must change my vote as well, completely unexpected. Hit so many people simultaneously, how does he do it?

ps. I'm also wondering about the cigar with no band????


----------



## reblyell (Jan 28, 2010)

GlassEye said:


> No, but I am somewhat new here, I might send some ticking boxes myself once I get a job here soon. Watch out!


Careful, posting in this thread could be hazardous to your health!
:target::target::target::target:
Ron seems to be bent on taking on the whole pond!


----------



## cigar loco (Jan 21, 2010)

I found Shuckins high school pic !!

This explains alot !


----------



## salmonfly (Nov 11, 2009)

cigar loco said:


> I found Shuckins high school pic !!
> 
> This explains alot !


Kym, I can see the resemblance now, nice find Bro!!! hoto:
Entering this domain can be hazardous to your health, Reply at your own risk!! :couch2:


----------



## tpharkman (Feb 20, 2010)

Cross me off the list of have nots. Pics posted in another thread.

Thanks again Ron.8)


----------



## Omahaboy (Apr 20, 2010)

Its been 4 days soim pretty sure i have been below the radar and im hoping to last as long as i can. Please dont let Shuckins see this for a long while. i dont have a bunker big enough to hold any kind of bombs. Especially a Shuckins Bomb. Im going to try to meet the bomb requirements and get him before he has a chance to notice me. Anyone ever bombed him first?


----------



## salmonfly (Nov 11, 2009)

Omahaboy said:


> Its been 4 days soim pretty sure i have been below the radar and im hoping to last as long as i can. Please dont let Shuckins see this for a long while. i dont have a bunker big enough to hold any kind of bombs. Especially a Shuckins Bomb. Im going to try to meet the bomb requirements and get him before he has a chance to notice me. Anyone ever bombed him first?


Josh be careful for what you wish for, be afraid, be very afraid Bro!! :couch2:
:target::target::target::target::target::target:


----------



## Cigolle (Feb 4, 2010)

Just got hit yesterday by this legend


----------



## anjoga (Mar 23, 2010)

kenelbow said:


> Not yet. I'm new and have managed to stay under the radar so far. :behindsofa:


 Same here. :fear:

I can't say I can really afford to get a bomb though...I've already upgraded my Humi after only being here for a month. I started with about 10 sticks when I joined the forum, and now have over 100. I think something happened here that I wasn't expecting....


----------



## Omahaboy (Apr 20, 2010)

I'm starting to get a little scared now. I was just on my profile editing some of about me,and such, when i noticed a certain someone had visited my profile. I hope it was before my post. 

I won't say his name because i believe it draws his attention.


----------



## PunchMan6 (Feb 14, 2010)

Hasnt happened yet to me and my family!!! I havent been here long enuf though...prolly!!!! Maybe I shouldnt have said that!!:dunno:


----------



## anjoga (Mar 23, 2010)

Add me to the list of those brutally assaulted by Shuckins! It is a good thing my current residence is sold and awaiting closing, as there is nothing left standing after this one! Thanks Shuckins!


----------



## thegoldenmackid (Mar 16, 2010)

Change me as well...


----------



## Brinson (Oct 28, 2007)

These poll results are insane. I would never have thought he actually managed to get half the members of the forum. That's impressive.


----------



## GlassEye (Oct 25, 2009)

My no has become a Yes. This thread is dangerous, posting here is asking for trouble. I found that out the hard way.


----------



## Omahaboy (Apr 20, 2010)

My dreams of bombing the Master bomber are crushed! Its a yes for me now too.


----------



## Wild 7EVEN (Nov 7, 2009)

I won't say his name because i believe it draws his attention.[/QUOTE said:


> Never, ever light a candle and say his name in a mirror three times...
> 
> Yep, he got me a while ago btw


----------



## PunchMan6 (Feb 14, 2010)

Shuckins got me yesterday!!!! Im still cleaning up the carnage!!!


----------

